# Двухядерники

## Cleus

А подскажите, пожалуйста, на двухядерниках всегда одно из ядер больше греется, чем второе, или можно равномернее распределить между ними обязанности?

----------

## calculator

SMP включено? Распределением задач между несколькими процессорными ядрами сам kernel занимается.

Вроде в top можно по ядрам сортировать вывод нагрузки: top: f+j ESC F+jLast edited by calculator on Tue Sep 04, 2007 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cleus

Поскольку при загрузке выскакивают два пингвинчега, делаю вывод, что включено  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Погрешности датчиков температур.

----------

## Balancer

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> Поскольку при загрузке выскакивают два пингвинчега, делаю вывод, что включено 

 

А, блин, а я это двоение на глюки списывал. Думал, когда ядро обновлял, напортачил чего-то с фбсплэшем  :Smile:  А это я как раз при той перезагрузке включил гипертрейдинг  :Very Happy: 

Интересно, наверное, будут смотреться два двухядерника, каждый из которых ещё и с гипертрейдингом будет включен  :Smile: 

----------

## const

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Интересно, наверное, будут смотреться два двухядерника, каждый из которых ещё и с гипертрейдингом будет включен :)

 

Попробуй на qemu запустить с -smp 8 - весёлая картинка. :)

----------

## Keeper_B

У меня после обновления желза их стало четыре  :Smile: 

(Проц Q6600)

----------

## OpticalDezires

У меня разница температур - 6 градусов и это нормально для десктопа. если разница больше 10, тогда стоит думать. Иногда это происходит от того что кулер - нестандартный и слишком тяжёлый. то есть к одной стороне прижимается хорошо а к другой - нет.

а по поводу мультипроцесорности.... У меня тут машинка есть... 4-х процессорная мать и в каждом слоте по двухядерному ксеону... Вот это найс =)))

----------

## alexxy

ну зоопарк на платформе intel s7000

там 4 проца и по 4 ядра на проц =)

----------

